# Trying to post pic's



## Blackie54 (Aug 18, 2014)

I have tried an tried for the last month or so an can not post pic. I try to open " Manage Attachment " an nothing, Any ideas?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 18, 2014)

You might have to allow pop-ups. 

Or, the window may be opening in the background. Check your task bar after you click the "Manage Attachments" and see if it is open there.


----------

